# Snail Experts?



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you guys help to identify this snail?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v301/beSteelmyheart/snails001.jpg
He has been in my tank for several weeks, slowly but steadily growing, & today i noticed an egg on the tank-I'm sure there are more hidden around the tank, but is it ok to keep them in there? He gets around pretty good, but I'm not sure if he's eating my plants, I don't notice any damage to the leaves.
I've tried to research him on different sites, but the pictures are terrible, & I lose my patience with the search.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a ramshorn snail. Some people consider them pests, I like them cuz they're a good clean up crew.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I keep them in all my tanks. Awesome cleaners that will devour dead leaves and even dead fish if you have any. They also have prettier ones called RED RAMSHORN, you can check them out on aquabid if you have time.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Yup, some ramshorn snail species. They are ok in the tank if you keep their numbers small enough. The definitely best site to identify regular snails is this: http://applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I knew I'd get a good answer here!
He is actually kind of pretty & interesting to watch. He has black spots on his shell, it reminds me of the classic tortoise shell pattern. So far, there hasn't been an explosion of baby snails, so I'll leave him there & let him do his thing.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

If you have shrimp in your tank then you can feed the baby snails to them. I always keep a 2 liter bottle cap next to the aquarium and crush whatever baby snails I see walking around....it's good live food for them.

EDIT:
It's kind of odd that my 666 post was about killing things!!


----------

